# Karambit Trainer



## arnisandyz (May 3, 2004)

Shameless plug:

Hi everyone, I have a karambit trainer for sale on ebay if anyone is interested.

Thanks

Andy

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...&category=47347&sspagename=STRK:MESSE:IT&rd=1


----------



## Cthulhu (May 5, 2004)

I own two of Andy's karambits...an older model and a newer one similar to what he's got up on eBay.  The newer models have a very nice feel.  Very comfortable in the hand with a nice weight and balance.  He usually sells them cheaper than other training karambits, too.

Highly recommended.

Cthulhu


----------

